# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Γείωση Οικίας

## ganagnost02

Καλημέρα, 

θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας και την βοήθεια σας παράλληλα,

Σε ένα διαμέρισμα του 70 άλλαξα σωληνώσεις λόγο διαβρώσεις των παλιών, είδα πως στην κουζίνα στο κρύο είχαν συνδέσει την γείωση. 
  Η κουζίνα μεταφέρθηκε και μπήκαν νέες σωλήνες χαλκού, να ξανασυνδέσω την γείωση στις σωλήνες; 
(Ρωτάω γιατί διάβασα σε κάποιο φόρουμ ότι έχει απαγορευτεί αυτό), ισχύει;

  Να βάλω ηλεκτρόδιο γειώσεις είναι αρκετά δύσκολο στην Αττική, εκτός εάν σκάψω το πεζοδρόμιο και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα έχω αποτέλεσμα.

  Τέλος αν βάλω ηλεκτρόδιο, στα 3 μετρά από την κουζίνα έχω το πεζοδρόμιο αν ρίξω το καλώδιο της γείωσης στο καλώδιο της κουζίνας υπάρχει θέμα ;  

Να κανω και τα 2 και ηλεκτροδιο και στις σωληνωσεις η θα ειναι υπερβολη..



  Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## lepouras

δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τίποτα στο πεζοδρόμιο ή αν βάλεις(έστω και κρυφά) μπορεί σε οποιαδήποτε εργασία που μπορεί να κάνει ανά πάσα στιγμή η ΔΕΗ ο ΟΤΕ κλπ να στην ξηλώσουν. ότι κάνεις πρέπει να το κάνεις σε ιδιωτικό χώρο.

----------


## ganagnost02

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση δεν το γνωριζα.. θα εβρισκα ευκαιρια γιατι θα ερθουν απο τον δημο να ενωσουν την νεα αποχετευση, ελεγα να καρφωνα και ενα ηλεκτροδιο.. και μετα αφου θα το εκλειναν δεν θα φαινοταν τιποτα ..

----------


## lepouras

είναι μονοκατοικία? υπόγειο? έχει κάποιον ακάλυπτο?

----------


## ganagnost02

ειναι ισογειο δεν εχει τιποτα απο ακαλυπτο χωρο..  απο την πισω μερια εχει αλλο δρομο με υπογειο σπιτι, που δεν εχουμε σχεση ..

----------


## lepouras

άρα κάτω από εσένα δεν υπάρχει υπόγειο ή τίποτε άλλο?

----------


## ganagnost02

υπαρχει υπογειο σπιτι.. αυτο σου αναφερω.. απλα εχει αλλη εισοδο απο το παραλληλο δρομο..

----------


## lepouras

τώρα τη να σου πω. πρέπει να βρεις κάποιο σημείο που να μπορείς να βάλεις τα ηλεκτρόδια. κάτω από τα ρολόγια.... κάπου. το ρολόι που είναι? μέσα στο σπίτι?

----------


## ganagnost02

το ρολοι της ευδαπ ειναι ακριβος απ εξω.. διπλα απο την αποχετευση που θα σκαψουν.. εχω μπλεξει φιλε, το καταλαβαινω πως σε ταλαιπωρω.. το σπιτι ηρθε τωρα στα χερια μου και ειπα να το συμμαζέψω λιγο, εχουν περασει εδω και 10 χρονια εξωτερικες σωληνες απο τοτε το σπιτι ειναι αγειωτο, δεν εχω ακαλυπτο χωρο πουθενα.. δε ξερω τι να κανω..

----------


## nyannaco

Παλιά η πρακτική της γείωσης στο δίκτυο ύδρευσης ήταν πολύ κοινή, Η λογική ήταν ότι όλο το δίκτυο ήταν ενιαίο ηλεκτρικά (σιδεροσωλήνες), και εκατονάδες χιλιόμετρα ήταν θαμμένα στο σώμα, προσφέροντας πολύ καλή γείωση (σε επίπεδο δικτύου διανομής).
Αυτό που άλλαξε τα τερευταία χρόνια δεν είναι ο χαλκός στα εσωτερικά δίκτυα (που είναι πολύ καλύτερος αγωγός του ηλεκτρισμού από το χάλυβα), αλλά το γεγονός ότι πλέον η ΕΥΔΑΠ (και πιθανόν και άλλες εταιρείες ύδρευσης χρησιμοποιούν πλαστικό σωλήνα για τη σύνδεση του μετρητή στο δίκτυο, οπότε η ηλεκτρική συνέχεια με το δίκτυο διακόπτεται.
Επομένως, γείωση μέσω δικτύου ύδρςυσης θεωρείται ότι δεν υφίσταται πλέον.
Για το πώς θα αποκτήσεις γείωση και πού θα την οδεύσεις για να τη συνδέσεις (σίγουρα στον πίνακα και όχι στην κουζίνα) θα σου προτείνει είναι ο αδειούχος ηλεκτρολόγος, που θα έρθει να δει το σπίτι σου. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει υπεύθυνα από μακριά (και μη υπεύθυνα δεν χωράει εδώ, είναι ζήτημα ασφάλειας).

----------


## lepouras

για το ρολόι της ΔΕΗ ρώτησα. ηλεκτρολόγος δεν υπάρχει ? διότι αν υπάρχει αυτό είναι υπεύθυνος να βρεί το κατάλληλο σημείο και τρόπο και να την μετρήσει ώστε να είσαι ασφαλής.

----------


## sofosal

> το ρολοι της ευδαπ ειναι ακριβος απ εξω.. διπλα απο την αποχετευση που θα σκαψουν.. εχω μπλεξει φιλε, το καταλαβαινω πως σε ταλαιπωρω.. το σπιτι ηρθε τωρα στα χερια μου και ειπα να το συμμαζέψω λιγο, εχουν περασει εδω και 10 χρονια εξωτερικες σωληνες απο τοτε το σπιτι ειναι αγειωτο, δεν εχω ακαλυπτο χωρο πουθενα.. δε ξερω τι να κανω..



...ο μετρητής της ΔΕΗ που είναι;; τι κιβώτιο έχει;, μεταλλικό;
...πρέπει να μπήξεις ένα ηλεκτρόδιο χαλκού κολλητά στον τοίχο σου,  να βάλεις φρεάτιο ώστε να φαίνεται για να μην στο πειράξει κανείς και να ελέγχεται..
...από εκεί πρέπει να πας με χαλκό ως το κιβώτιο της ΔΕΗ, άρα την βάζεις όσο πιο κοντά....
...υπάρχουν χιλιάδες τέτοιες γειώσεις σε περιπτώσεις σαν την δική σου....

οι κανονισμοί για τις γειώσεις έχουν αλλάξει και έχουν γίνει πολύ αυστηροί τελευταία....
ότι κι αν κάνεις θα είναι "παράτυπο" έτσι κι αλλιώς...
για να είσαι μέσα στους κανονισμούς πρέπει να φωνάξεις ηλεκτρολόγο, να κάνεις από την αρχή ΟΛΗ την εγκατάσταση, καλώδια,πίνακα, γείωση,σχέδια και πολλά λεφτά!!

άρα η/ το κάνεις η/ πας για ατομικό μερεμέτι, όπως σου περιέγραψα....
δοκίμασες να βρεις ηλεκτρολόγο;

----------

picdev (15-05-15)

----------


## ganagnost02

ειναι μεσα στην εισοδο το ρολοι ρευματος ενας τειχος με χωριζει σε ξυλινο κουτι ..  εχετε δικιο για τον ηλεκτρολογο.. ισως θα πρεπει να καλεσω.. επειδη πιανουν τα χερια μου, ειπα να εκανα μια προσπαθεια μονος μου γιατι τα οικονομικα δεν ειναι και στα καλυτερα τους.. αλλα οπως λετε δεν παιζουμε με την ασφαλεια μας.. θα δω τι θα κανω.. σας ευχαριστω..

----------


## stef1800

Εφ όσον το δίκτυο του νερού είναι μεταλλικό πρέπει να γειωθεί ούτος ή άλλως με τα ειδικά κολάρα στο θερμοσίφωνα και κάτω απο το νεροχύτη της κουζίνας και το καλώδιο να καταλήξει στον πίνακα του σπιτιού. Τώρα για τη γείωση το δύκτιο της ευδαπ δεν σε εξασφαλίζει όπως και προαναφέρθηκε και πρέπει εάν έχεις οποιαδήποτε αμφιβολία να φωνάξεις τεχνίτη για να τη μετρήσει και εάν χρειαστεί να μπει. Το καλώδιο της γείωσης πάει στο ρολόι του ρεύματος και στο συνδέει το συνεργείο της ΔΕΗ αυτό γιατι μπορεί να έχεις ουδετερογείωση και το να βάλεις μια άμεση γείωση έτσι είναι επικίνδυνο. Αυτά θα στα πει ο αναγκαστικά ηλεκτρολόγος που ξέρει την περιοχή σου ή πάρε τηλ. το τοπικό τμήμα της ΔΕΗ να σου πούνε

----------


## ganagnost02

> ...ο μετρητής της ΔΕΗ που είναι;; τι κιβώτιο έχει;, μεταλλικό;
> ...πρέπει να μπήξεις ένα ηλεκτρόδιο χαλκού κολλητά στον τοίχο σου,  να βάλεις φρεάτιο ώστε να φαίνεται για να μην στο πειράξει κανείς και να ελέγχεται..
> ...από εκεί πρέπει να πας με χαλκό ως το κιβώτιο της ΔΕΗ, άρα την βάζεις όσο πιο κοντά....
> ...υπάρχουν χιλιάδες τέτοιες γειώσεις σε περιπτώσεις σαν την δική σου....


καπως ετσι ειναι το κιβωτιο στην Εισοδο..






> Εφ όσον το δίκτυο του νερού είναι μεταλλικό  πρέπει να γειωθεί ούτος ή άλλως με τα ειδικά κολάρα στο θερμοσίφωνα και  κάτω απο το νεροχύτη της κουζίνας και το καλώδιο να καταλήξει στον  πίνακα του σπιτιού. Τώρα για τη γείωση το δύκτιο της ευδαπ δεν σε  εξασφαλίζει όπως και προαναφέρθηκε και πρέπει εάν έχεις οποιαδήποτε  αμφιβολία να φωνάξεις τεχνίτη για να τη μετρήσει και εάν χρειαστεί να  μπει. Το καλώδιο της γείωσης πάει στο ρολόι του ρεύματος και στο συνδέει  το συνεργείο της ΔΕΗ αυτό γιατι μπορεί να έχεις ουδετερογείωση και το  να βάλεις μια άμεση γείωση έτσι είναι επικίνδυνο. Αυτά θα στα πει ο  αναγκαστικά ηλεκτρολόγος που ξέρει την περιοχή σου ή πάρε τηλ. το τοπικό  τμήμα της ΔΕΗ να σου πούνε


Το ρολοι δεν το εχω πειραξει οποτε θα ειναι γειωμενο.. οπως και τον θερμ/να που εχει την γειωση.. αν ενωσω και τις σωληνες στο μπανιο(πιο ευκολη προσβαση) η στην κουζινα πιστευω θα ειμαι οκ, θα καλεσω τεχνικο να μετρησει την γειωση και βλεπωντα και κανοντας μετα..

----------


## vasilimertzani

λογικα θα γινει στο πεζοδρομιο ,καπου στην εισοδο της οικιας(φανταζομαι εκει βρισκονται και τα ρολογια).
Λογω παλαιοτητας ισως χρειαστει να ανεβει αγωγος μεχρι τον πινακα και να συνδεθει.ΟΧΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ ,ειναι επικκινδυνο.

----------

ganagnost02 (13-05-15)

----------


## stef1800

Φιλαράκι μένεις σε πολυκατοικία, γιατί δεν το λές, πρώτα πρώτα το κόστος μοιράζεται και δεύτερον μπορείτε να βάλετε την γείωση στον ακάλυπτο

----------


## sofosal

υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μην χρειάζεσαι τίποτα....υπάρχει και γείωση και παράλληλη σύνδεση της στο σύστημα ύδρευσης...
αν η φωτο έπαιρνε λίγο πιο χαμηλά στο πάτο του κάτω μεταλλικού κουτιού ίσως φαινόταν χαλκός συνδεδεμένος...
το να αποκαταστήσεις τις γραμμές στο τμήμα της υδραυλικής που αντικατέστησες θα ήταν καλή ενέργεια, αν και κανείς πια δεν το κάνει...

----------

ganagnost02 (13-05-15)

----------


## ganagnost02

Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο ιντερνετ δεν ειναι δικα μου ρολογια.. την ανεβασα για να καταλαβει ο φιλος πως ειναι το κουτι τις δεη, δεν εχω ακαλυπτο.. το ειπα και αυτο απ την αρχη,, ειναι ενα οικοπεδο που εχει μοιραστει σε 4 κομματια το καθενα με διαφορετικη εισοδο.. απ το μονο μερος που εχω προσβαση ειναι μπροστα το πεζοδρομιο..

Εχω σκαψει τους τειχους εχω μεταφερει 1 προς 1 τα καλωδια της κουζινας στην νεα θεση τους.. εχω τελειωσει απ ολα.. το σπιτι παραμενει σκαμενο εχω περασει σπιραλ βαρεως τυπου και εκρεμει μονο η γειωση για να τελειωσω.. εχω βαλει για καλυτερη προστασια δικο μου κολλημα καλωδια τυπου ΝΥΥ  ειναι ολα ετοιμα.. 

Εχω αναμονη σπιραλ σε κουζινα, μπανιο,πεζοδρομιο, με συνδεση στον πινακα του σπιτιου. και εχω μεινει εκει..

αν βοηθαει η φωτο θα τραβηξω το βραδυ και θα την ανεβασω αν δεν ειναι κοπος για επιβεβεωση..

----------


## sofosal

> Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο ιντερνετ δεν ειναι δικα μου ρολογια.. την ανεβασα για να καταλαβει ο φιλος πως ειναι το κουτι τις δεη, δεν εχω ακαλυπτο.. το ειπα και αυτο απ την αρχη,, ειναι ενα οικοπεδο που εχει μοιραστει σε 4 κομματια το καθενα με διαφορετικη εισοδο.. απ το μονο μερος που εχω προσβαση ειναι μπροστα το πεζοδρομιο..
> 
> Εχω σκαψει τους τειχους εχω μεταφερει 1 προς 1 τα καλωδια της κουζινας στην νεα θεση τους.. εχω τελειωσει απ ολα.. το σπιτι παραμενει σκαμενο εχω περασει σπιραλ βαρεως τυπου και εκρεμει μονο η γειωση για να τελειωσω.. εχω βαλει για καλυτερη προστασια δικο μου κολλημα καλωδια τυπου ΝΥΥ  ειναι ολα ετοιμα.. 
> 
> Εχω αναμονη σπιραλ σε κουζινα, μπανιο,πεζοδρομιο, με συνδεση στον πινακα του σπιτιου. και εχω μεινει εκει..
> 
> αν βοηθαει η φωτο θα τραβηξω το βραδυ και θα την ανεβασω αν δεν ειναι κοπος για επιβεβεωση..


βάλε (ΔΙΚΕΣ σου)φωτογραφίες για να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε άκρη...
να φαίνεται το κιβώτιο της ΔΕΗ, κι αν υπάρχει συνδεδεμένο πάνω του χάλκινο καλώδιο...

----------

ganagnost02 (13-05-15)

----------


## ganagnost02

ΟΚ το βραδυ θα τις ανεβασω.. ευχαριστω και παλι και συγνωμη για την αγνοια μου και την ταλαιπωρια..

----------


## stef1800

Παρε τα ένα ενα. Η φωτο απο το ιντρνετ δεν βοηθάει. Μόνο απο το δικό σου σπίτι θα βοηθήσει και η γνώση εάν υπάρχει ηλεκτρόδιο γειώσεως ή όχι. Το χώρο για να βάλεις τη γείωση δεν μπορούμε να τον βρούμε, εάν θέλεις να τη φτιάξεις μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε οδηγίες αναλόγως του διαθέσιμου χώρου σου όπου μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένα αξιοπρεπές τρίγωνο ή να μπεί ένα ηλεκτρόδιο μόνο και μόνο για να δουλεύει ο ρελές. διάβασε προσεκτικά τις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις και δες τι απορίες έχεις να ρωτήσεις. Το μισό σου μήνυμα είναι ακατάληπτο

----------


## ganagnost02

> Παρε τα ένα ενα. Η φωτο απο το ιντρνετ δεν βοηθάει. Μόνο απο το δικό σου σπίτι θα βοηθήσει και η γνώση εάν υπάρχει ηλεκτρόδιο γειώσεως ή όχι. Το χώρο για να βάλεις τη γείωση δεν μπορούμε να τον βρούμε, εάν θέλεις να τη φτιάξεις μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε οδηγίες αναλόγως του διαθέσιμου χώρου σου όπου μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένα αξιοπρεπές τρίγωνο ή να μπεί ένα ηλεκτρόδιο μόνο και μόνο για να δουλεύει ο ρελές. διάβασε προσεκτικά τις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις και δες τι απορίες έχεις να ρωτήσεις. Το μισό σου μήνυμα είναι ακατάληπτο


Το καταλαβαινω γι αυτο και ζητω συγνωμη, σας παιδεύω χωρις λογο,
θα τραβηξω φωτογραφια το βραδυ και θα την ανεβασω..

----------


## ganagnost02

ανεβάζω την  φωτογραφία από τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ όπως σας υποσχέθηκα... Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει...

----------


## sofosal

> ανεβάζω την  φωτογραφία από τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ όπως σας υποσχέθηκα... Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει...


*Πιθανότατα* το ακάλυπτο καλώδιο που φαίνεται δεξιά χαμηλά να μπαίνει στο μεταλλικό κουτί, *είναι της γείωσης*.
(Θα ήθελα με απόλυτη σιγουριά να μου πεις ότι είναι γυμνό καλώδιο που ακουμπά στο μεταλλικό κουτί.)

άρα υπάρχει γείωση στην οικοδομή σας και παράλληλα είναι γειωμένες και οι σωλήνες...

Τώρα σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται το όλο σύστημα αφού έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια είναι ένα θέμα.
Αφού (και καλά κάνεις!) θέλεις να είσαι όσο περισσότερο εξασφαλισμένος, πρέπει να μετρηθεί η γείωση από ειδικό ηλεκτρολόγο.

----------

ganagnost02 (14-05-15)

----------


## ganagnost02

οκ θα το τσεκάρω αύριο το πρωί... θα γείωσω και την σωληνα όπως μου είπατε πως καλό θα κάνει κ θα φωνάξω έναν ηλεκ/γο για μέτρηση... ειχα διαβάσει εναν τροπο να βραχυκυκλώσω την γείωση μιας πρίζας με την μεριά που δεν αναβει το λαμπακι με το δοκιμαστικο.. έχοντας κατεβασμένο το γενικο.. θα πρέπει να ρίξει το ρελε. . ισχύει αυτό;

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλημερα... τραβηξα το καλωδιο, ειναι στην ακρη του γυμνο, οχι πολυ μισο ποντο και  ακουμπαγε το μεταλλικο κουτι.. δεν ειναι βιδωμενο απλα ακουμπαει..

----------


## stef1800

Εάν ενώσεις ουδέτερο με γείωση έστω και με κλειστό γενικό το ρελέ θα πέσει. Επίσης το κουμπάκι στο ρελέ είναι γι αυτό το σκοπό, δημιουργεί μια μικρή διαρροή στη γη για να δοκιμάζεις τη λειτουργία του. Εφ όσων έχεις δοκίμασέ τον, εάν έχει οποιαδήποτε επαφή έστω και με μεγάλη αντίσταση θα πέσει. Το πιθανότερο γι αυτό καλώδιο είναι να είναι αγωγός γείωσης, ωστόσο επιβεβαίωσε μας, εάν κατάλαβα σωστά είναι στον αέρα; αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι μπορεί και τίποτα , ο αγωγός γειώσεως μπορεί να περνά εσωτερικά από το μπαροκιβώτιο. Επίσης το συγκεκριμένο ρολόι είναι το δικό σου; χρησιμοποιείτε έστω;

----------


## ganagnost02

εχει κουμπακι το ρελε αν το πατησω πεφτει, το καλωδιο της γειωσης ειναι στον αερα,, ειναι 30+ ποντους μηκος, και ειναι σφηνωμενο ας πουμε ενδιαμεσα στο ρολοι και το κουτι ..

----------


## sofosal

> Καλημερα... τραβηξα το καλωδιο, ειναι στην ακρη του γυμνο, οχι πολυ μισο ποντο και  ακουμπαγε το μεταλλικο κουτι.. δεν ειναι βιδωμενο απλα ακουμπαει..


φίλε μου καλέ, είναι κίτρινο καλώδιο, γυμνωμένο από ένα σημείο και μετά, που είναι βιδωμένο από μέσα, πάνω στο κουτί.
χοντρικά με Ωμόμετρο βεβαιώσου ότι είναι "ένα" με το μεταλλικό κουτί....
ύστερα σκύψε  και κοίτα κάτω από το "ντουλάπι". θα δεις μια σωλήνα κάθετη που θα συνεχίζει και κάτω από το πάτωμα.

υποθέτω ότι αυτή η γραμμή που είναι η γραμμή της γείωσης καταλήγει σε ένα φρεάτιο στο υπόγειο.

και ηλεκτρολόγο να πάρεις πάλι θα χρειαστεί να βρείτε αυτό το φρεάτιο, αλλιώς δεν μπορεί ούτε αυτός να μετρήσει την υπάρχουσα γείωση.
καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι αυτή η γείωση είναι εκεί όχι μόνο για το δικό σου διαμέρισμα, αλλά και για όλα τα άλλα της οικοδομής....

σε συνεργασία με τους άλλους ιδιοκτήτες, ανοίξτε ότι φρεάτιο δείτε για να βρείτε αυτό της γείωσης...

ύστερα -αν χρειαστεί- θα μπήξετε εκεί μια καινούρια γείωση...

το "κόλπο" με το ρελέ διαφυγής δεν αποδεικνύει ότι υπάρχει σωστή γείωση στην οικοδομή, αποδεικνύει μόνο ότι το κίτρινο καλώδιο(γείωση) της συγκεκριμένης πρίζας φτάνει και είναι συνδεδεμένο κανονικά στον πίνακα!...

----------


## ganagnost02

οκ θα το μετρησω με πολυμετρο να δω αν ειναι 1 με το κουτι.. η μια μερια του κιτρινου καλωδιου βγαινει μεσα απο το δεξι ρολοι.. 

Κατω απο το ντουλαπι δεν υπαρχει τιποτα.. ειναι τειχος.. οτι βλεπεις ειναι μονο το απο πανω.. 

Σε υπογειο σπιτι κτλ.. δεν εχω προσβαση να παω.. δεν εχουμε τις καλυτερες σχεσεις.. θα καλεσω αναγκαστηκα ηλεκ/γο να μου μετρηση.. και βλεπω μετα..

----------


## FILMAN

> ειχα διαβάσει εναν τροπο να βραχυκυκλώσω την γείωση μιας πρίζας με την μεριά που δεν αναβει το λαμπακι με το δοκιμαστικο.. έχοντας κατεβασμένο το γενικο.. θα πρέπει να ρίξει το ρελε. . ισχύει αυτό;


Ναι ισχύει, και δεν έχει σημασία αν ο γενικός είναι ανεβασμένος ή όχι. Αν δεν πέσει, τότε ή έχεις κακή γείωση, ή ο ουδέτερος είναι πολύ καλά γειωμένος ή δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά ή μεγάλα φορτία σε λειτουργία (τα οποία μπορεί να είναι του γείτονα και όχι δικά σου), ή όλα τα παραπάνω μαζί.



> Εάν ενώσεις ουδέτερο με γείωση έστω και με κλειστό γενικό το ρελέ θα πέσει.


Σωστά.



> Επίσης το κουμπάκι στο ρελέ είναι γι αυτό το σκοπό, *δημιουργεί μια μικρή διαρροή στη γη* για να δοκιμάζεις τη λειτουργία του.


Όχι. Το τεστ δεν δημιουργεί καμιά διαρροή προς τη γη. Δεν μπορεί άλλωστε, αφού καμιά σύνδεση γείωσης δεν υπάρχει πάνω στο ρελέ διαρροής.



> το "κόλπο" με το ρελέ διαφυγής δεν αποδεικνύει ότι υπάρχει σωστή γείωση στην οικοδομή, αποδεικνύει μόνο ότι το κίτρινο καλώδιο(γείωση) της συγκεκριμένης πρίζας φτάνει και είναι συνδεδεμένο κανονικά στον πίνακα!...


Όχι, αν δεν υπάρχει γείωση, με γεφύρωμα κίτρινου - μπλε καλωδίου το ρελέ δεν θα πέσει.

----------

ganagnost02 (14-05-15)

----------


## stef1800

Εφ όσον ο ρελές έπεσε σημαίνει πως υπάρχει επαφή με τη γη αυτή η επαφή μπορεί να είναι μικρής αντίστασης  μπορεί να είναι και 50 ωμ μόνο με μια σωστή μέτρηση μπορείς να μάθεις. Η κατασκευή σωστής γείωσης είναι μια εργασία που χρειάζεται χώρο και μπορεί να γίνει και πολυέξοδη εάν όπως είναι φυσικό έχεις αρχίσει να απελπίζεσαι παρηγορήσου από το γεγονός ότι ελάχιστα κτήρια έχουν αξιοπρεπή γείωση. Εάν αποφασίσεις να βάλεις φώναξε ηλεκτρολόγο με όργανα που να μπορεί να τη μετρήσει και όχι κάποιον που απλά θα βάλει ένα ράβδο χαλκού στο έδαφος αυτό το κάνεις και μόνος σου (δες ανάρτηση του sofosal) . Σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσεις να κάνεις οτιδήποτε μόνος σου έστω και σαν ενίσχυση δώσε μεγάλη σημασία στο θέμα της ουδετερογείωσης πρέπει να μάθεις οπωσδήποτε τι είδος χρησιμοποιείτε στην περιοχή σου δες την πρώτη μου ανάρτηση στο θέμα. Εάν είναι άμεσης γείωσης μπορείς να ενώσεις οπου θές, εάν είναι ουδετερογείωση η σύνδεση πρέπει απαραίτητα να γίνει από τη ΔΕΗ στο ρολόι

----------

ganagnost02 (14-05-15)

----------


## FILMAN

> Εφ όσον ο ρελές έπεσε σημαίνει πως υπάρχει επαφή με τη γη αυτή η επαφή μπορεί να είναι μικρής αντίστασης  μπορεί να είναι και 50 ωμ


Μιλάς για τη δοκιμή με τη γεφύρωση ουδετέρου - γείωσης. Διότι το πέσιμο με το test δεν αποδεικνύει την ύπαρξη γείωσης ούτε καν κακής.

----------

ganagnost02 (14-05-15)

----------


## vasilimertzani

οταν εχεις κατεβασμενο γενικο και δεν διαρεεται καννενα κυκλωμα με ρευμα ,θα πεσει ο ΔΔΕ σε βραχυκυκλωμα??

----------


## FILMAN

Σε βραχυκύκλωμα ουδετέρου - γείωσης; Πιθανότατα ναι. Η χρήση του ουδετέρου (που είναι γειωμένος) και από άλλους καταναλωτές τον κάνει να έχει μια τάση λίγων V ως προς γη οπότε ενώνοντας εσύ ουδέτερο με γη περνάει ένα μικρό ρεύμα (που προέρχεται από τις συσκευές που λειτουργούν στο δίκτυο από κάποιον γείτονα) και ρίχνει το ΔΔΕ.

----------

